# The games



## whatisitgoodfor (Feb 19, 2002)

Can we get some more info on what you two are looking for specifically?

I assume that this is, at least slightly, related to the thread that Morrus started a while back asking for fair games.

If so, I already have some "little people" related games written out.  

So, what exactly are you and Ranger looking for, length, type, and offensiveness?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 19, 2002)

Well, offensive is a no-no.

As for length and type - I want to keep each to a single page so that people can easily print out the one or two pages they're likely to use in a given session.

The type is very broad in scope.  Ideally, I'd like about 30 games (maybe more, we'll see how many and how good the submissions are), all different from eachother - so think creatively.  I don't want ten dice games, for example - one or two will do.  

I want to cover tavern games and also larger tournament style things.  If you can imahgine it fitting into a tavern, a fair or a tournament, it's probably suitable.

You're right - it's because of my thread.  I realised that I _need_ a book like this.  And if I do, then I'm sure that there must be others also.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 20, 2002)

To clarify, we want flavor and rules, not just a description of what the game is.  If you want to write about a unique style of joust, make sure to include rules for how characters can play the game with D20 rules.


----------



## Angelsboi (Feb 21, 2002)

*SENT!!*

Sent my submission in Ryan.  I think its very unique =)


----------

